# Swiss Hay Barn and others



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This went together in an hour and a half this morning. This is part of a four structure set from Faller. After completing two of the structures I've come to believe these are underscale at about 1/93 or 1/97. The doors and windows are of average 1/87 scale size, but the structures themselves are (or seem to me) smaller than they should be. Of course, houses, cottages, and chalets come in all sizes so I won't worry about this too much.

The first structure is a common hay barn found throughout the high Alps in Switzerland and Austria. This is about as common as the larger barns found in the US Midwest you will see on a country drive from Kansas to Ohio.

Those are stones on the roof to keep it from blowing off in high winds in the winter.





































This is one of the chalets from the same kit. Stucco as an exterior siding material is very popular everywhere in Europe, not just in the Alps and is evident on many kits such as this.










This is a Kibri kit and is at least twice as large as the previous chalet. Must be very well off folks...

Note the frescos on the front of the chalet. Many of these were included with the kit, but I chose to use them on the front only. There were also fresco panels for around the window openings, but these were too much of a PITA to apply after trying to apply one.










Lastly we have one I posted a couple of weeks ago. This type is less common being made of unfinished stone and wood frame. 










When the last two structures (another chalet and a church) are completed I'll start experimenting with placement and laying down a road. I think I'll be ordering another bag of Sculptimold soon for leveling these structures on the mountain meadow. I'll level these just as I did the station down the road aways.


----------



## Andreash (Dec 30, 2018)

Very nice...well done☕🍩


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

📌
Hi.
For what it's worth, I'd remove those stones on the roofs...They don't translate well as being what they're are supposed to be..No one in real would have weights on the shingles/tin longer than it'd take for the tar to dry..Maybe depict one small repair area and a stone or two..It hits me as you've got too many. If the roof were that bad so would the rest be..
Finally: 'Tis better structures are under rather than over sized..It's 'over sized' to the scale that we can't get away with; like those Matchbook autos some people put on their HO layouts. They are, I believe, 1:75 scale, too big for HO. I'll spot it immediately when they do.. But 'under sized' can work OK. They'll just look a tad further back to the eye..See ?..


----------



## Andy57 (Feb 7, 2020)

Wow!
Hey nice work Michael. Very good detail. I have never been to that part of the world, but enjoy seeing how they do or did things there.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thank you. It is a beautiful corner of the world. It's been many years since I was there, but from photographs it doesn't look like it has changed all that much.


----------

